# Site rules?



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone know where you can view all the site rules together? There seems to be just bits here and there.

Thanks All,

Scotty225.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

No, you can't post porn :lol: :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Only seen them at the top of each specific section

Below is what we agreed to when signing up

_*The Audi TT Forum - Registration*

By accessing "The Audi TT Forum" (hereinafter "we", "us", "our", "The Audi TT Forum", "http://www.********.co.uk/forum"), you agree to be legally bound by the following terms. If you do not agree to be legally bound by all of the following terms then please do not access and/or use "The Audi TT Forum". We may change these at any time and we'll do our utmost in informing you, though it would be prudent to review this regularly yourself as your continued usage of "The Audi TT Forum" after changes mean you agree to be legally bound by these terms as they are updated and/or amended.

Our forums are powered by phpBB (hereinafter "they", "them", "their", "phpBB software", "www.phpbb.com", "phpBB Group", "phpBB Teams") which is a bulletin board solution released under the "General Public License" (hereinafter "GPL") and can be downloaded from http://www.phpbb.com. The phpBB software only facilitates internet based discussions, the phpBB Group are not responsible for what we allow and/or disallow as permissible content and/or conduct. For further information about phpBB, please see: http://www.phpbb.com/.

You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-orientated or any other material that may violate any laws be it of your country, the country where "The Audi TT Forum" is hosted or International Law. Doing so may lead to you being immediately and permanently banned, with notification of your Internet Service Provider if deemed required by us. The IP address of all posts are recorded to aid in enforcing these conditions. You agree that "The Audi TT Forum" have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should we see fit. As a user you agree to any information you have entered to being stored in a database. While this information will not be disclosed to any third party without your consent, neither "The Audi TT Forum" nor phpBB shall be held responsible for any hacking attempt that may lead to the data being compromised._


----------

